# Favorite musicians that was taken from us too early?



## AceQuorthon (Sep 12, 2019)

What are some musicians that sadly passed away too early that you miss dearly? I really do miss:

Peter Steele from Type O Negative
Elvis Presley
Quorthon from Bathory
Freddie Mercury from Queen
Cliff Burton from Metallica


----------



## WXYZ (Sep 12, 2019)

Buddy Holly. His death did inspire the opening stanzas for American Pie.
Also, anyone from the cursed "27 Club."
27 Club - Wikipedia


----------



## Vamux (Sep 12, 2019)

Sid Vicious and GG Allin :C

Specifically GG though. The world was a much more chaotic place with him around.


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 12, 2019)

*adds

Jimi Hendrix

Stevie Ray Vaughn

Janis Joplin

To the list*


----------



## Simo (Sep 12, 2019)

Ian Curtis of Joy Division
Lady Jane, of Psychic TV in the group's later years
Amy Winehouse
Janis Joplin
The Big Bopper
Brian Jones, one of The Rolling Stones
Nick Drake
Robert Johnson
Scott Joplin


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 12, 2019)

I wish I could hear more from Clara Nunes


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 12, 2019)

Freddy Mercury for sure


----------



## WXYZ (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Tazmo (Sep 12, 2019)

Kurt Cobain

Chris Cornell

Chester Bennington

Layne Staley


----------



## LeFay (Sep 12, 2019)

Chris Cornell was a serious loss and one of the best alternative rock singers of his and our generation.

Dolores O'Riordan was the lead singer of the Cranberries (most notable for her song Zombie). She passed away due to accidental drowning in her bathtub in her hotel room due to intoxication. I feel like she was one of the most underrated singers and song writers of her time.

Dave Mustaine maybe on the chopping block next as was diagnosed with throat cancer but at the moment he has a 90% chance of recovery, ot as they say, cancer has been diagnosed with Dave Mustaine and has a 90% chance of death.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 12, 2019)

LeFay said:


> Chris Cornell was a serious loss and one of the best alternative rock singers of his and our generation.
> 
> Dolores O'Riordan was the lead singer of the Cranberries (most notable for her song Zombie). She passed away due to accidental drowning in her bathtub in her hotel room due to intoxication. I feel like she was one of the most underrated singers and song writers of her time.
> 
> Dave Mustaine maybe on the chopping block next as was diagnosed with throat cancer but at the moment he has a 90% chance of recovery, ot as they say, cancer has been diagnosed with Dave Mustaine and has a 90% chance of death.


Man don’t get me scared like that, I almost had a heart attack when I read Dave Mustaine :c


----------



## Stuff (Sep 27, 2019)

I think we can all agree about Freddie Mercury.

Some other Musicians that I would like to add are:
John Denver(_*COUNTRY ROADS, TAKE ME HOOOOOOOME.......TOOOOOOOO THEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE PLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE!!!*_)
And Avicii(_Tim Bergling_).


----------



## Tenné (Sep 27, 2019)

Definitely Avicii. I don't usually care about celebrity deaths, but this one affected me to some extent. Levels is the first track in my Spotify playlist, so I get reminded of his untimely death rather often.


----------



## Thrashy (Oct 12, 2019)

Ronnie James Dio
Syd Barret
Tommy Kiefer
Bon Scott
Jon Lord
Randy Rhoads


----------



## Groggy (Oct 12, 2019)

Otis Redding
Sam Cooke
Marvin Gaye
Duane Allman
John Bonham
Keith Moon
Jeff Hanneman
Dimebag Darrell
Andre Matos
Scott Weiland


----------



## Kinare (Nov 11, 2019)

Avicii. 
I have a hard time listening to some of his songs now.


----------



## Heppi (Nov 16, 2019)

Eri Kawai.


----------



## Z-ro (Nov 16, 2019)

XXXTENTACION 
write that down and burn it to your mind 
HE WAS A LEGEND


----------



## dapperbirdy95 (Nov 21, 2019)

Amy Winehouse
Kurt Cobain 
Avicci 
Dolores O'riordan 
Dolores was originally going to be in the bad wolves cover, but she passed away shortly before they were going to record.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 20, 2019)

damn. kurt cobain cleared his mind in more ways then one. he will be missed.


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 21, 2019)

Tenné said:


> Definitely Avicii. I don't usually care about celebrity deaths, but this one affected me to some extent. Levels is the first track in my Spotify playlist, so I get reminded of his untimely death rather often.



He was so young and he died of acute pancreatitis (I nearly died of the same when I was in my 20's, it is painful as hell.) I was shaken by his death.

What makes it all the more poignant was that in his music he celebrated youth, life and growing old. That's something he'll never do. I'm almost crying.


----------



## owoLillian (Apr 23, 2020)

Definitely Buddy Holly. He made such an impact to the music industry. He inspired so many famous artists such as The Beatles and Elvis Presley. He died in his late 20s in a plane crash. I hope he will always be remembered.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 30, 2020)

Schubert died age 29
You can of course lament on how young these guys died and the sort of music they could've made if they had been given more time, but in the meantime you can consider them as shooting stars


----------



## aomagrat (Jul 1, 2020)

J.J. Cale.  He was 74 when he died.  I wish he could have lived forever.  He was an awesome musician and song writer.  Call Me the Breeze, Cocaine, After Midnight, Crazy Mama to name a few.


----------



## TR273 (Jul 23, 2020)

Laura Branigan an excellent songwriter with a hauntingly beautiful voice, she was only 52 when she died.


----------



## Monster+ (Oct 24, 2020)

wowaka, samfree (died at 31), Powapowa-P


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 24, 2020)

Bob Marley
Bessie Smith
Bix Beiderbecke
Billie Holiday


----------



## Kumali (Nov 2, 2020)

Just from the Grateful Dead alone: Ron "Pigpen" McKernan, Keith Godchaux, Brent Mydland, Vince Welnick, and of course Jerry Garcia. A few others that haven't been mentioned yet: Duane Allman, Berry Oakley, most of the members of the classic lineup of Lynyrd Skynyrd, Clarence White, Merle Watson, Michael Hedges...will probably add more as I think of them...


----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Rassah (Nov 4, 2020)

Studio Killers.
Not because they died, but because they for some reason just stopped making good music


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 4, 2020)

Rassah said:


> Studio Killers.
> Not because they died, but because they for some reason just stopped making good music


^^ This ^^


----------



## gothfur_uwu (Jan 13, 2021)

lil peep
hella sketchy
xxxtentacion
sid vicious
gg allin
kurt cobain


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 13, 2021)

Chester Bennington.

Loved his music


----------



## anonfoxer (Jan 19, 2021)

Avicii.


----------



## Lady Anubis (Jan 27, 2021)

Kurt Cobain - Nirvana

Freddie Mercury - Queen

Only 2 I can think of that I really like that are gone


----------

